# Flash Tutorialz



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey guys i have been desperately searchin for a gud single file collection of flash tuts. Cannot find ne. Except those slow loading sites with few tuts wich suck time by u go thro dem.
Pls suggest some gud site. Mayb if nebody has downloaded content u can mail it to me too. It will be very helpful though.
I use Flash MX 2004 and SwishMax. So tuts on ne of dem will do. Esp SwishMax.


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 9, 2005)

Try Flash Kit & Flash Goddess .. I think these will be enough for u. Will Post more if I get...


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 9, 2005)

Catch these too Evil Udy Tutorials .. Have some source files here.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi
   My ultimate teacher is FLASHKIT...... It has the best of collections I have seen and for actionscript tutorials redirect ur browser to *www.actionscript.org

Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey guys you gotta really see this wonderful site and then decide which site is best for flash tuts..

*www.kirupa.com

Gr8 stuff there and also forums are even better there...

Well im sure all gonna cahnge minds after visiting there.. 

And the best part is that it belongs to an Indian from some IITian..  8)  8)


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 16, 2005)

pm me .. book on flash available


----------



## whoopy_whale (Mar 31, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> Hey guys you gotta really see this wonderful site and then decide which site is best for flash tuts..
> 
> *www.kirupa.com
> 
> ...



Yes!!!
Kirupa.com is superb...


----------

